

California drought spurs protest over 'unconscionable' bottled water business - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/apr/19/california-drought-protest-bottled-water

======
PaulHoule
What I find so funny about this is that bottled water is much more
'sustainable' than public provisioned water because, since everybody in the
bottled water supply chain makes money, can pay for itself and can pay for
continuous improvement.

When the public water fountain in the park fails this is seen purely as a cost
center, not an opportunity center, thus the public water fountain which is
vastly more economically competitive loses every time.

~~~
spacemanmatt
Just goes to show, anything can look sensible if you measure it poorly enough.

